# HQI Grow 6500k Hydroponics 150W MH R7s from ebay.com



## BogdanHojbota (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello,

Has anybody used the HQI Grow 6500k Hydroponics 150W MH R7s

Light Spectrum Enterprises, Inc 
Philadelphia, PA, 19123
USA

i found'it on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Two-Bulbs-HQI-G...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a3dabc7f

The price is good, but i don't know the quality. I asked for extra information about IRC and radiated wavelenght but, they answer back totaly off topic:

"Hi, these are great lamps. For 20$ per bulb, its worth to try J we have thousands of happy clients."

I woud like to know if enyone has used this bulbs , how much will last, how plants grow whit them?

thanks!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

dude go to fishneedit.com they have good reviews and better prices.


----------



## Greg Stephens (Jan 8, 2011)

I am running one of the 400 watt HQI Hydro grow 6500k bulbs from the ebay seller.

Steller bulb with great color!


----------



## BogdanHojbota (Mar 8, 2010)

doubleott05 - thanks for the info. I will search the reviews. i have seen on their site a couple of pictures with an aquarium iluminated whit 2*150w 6700k , but i don't like the colours, seems to washed

Greg , can you post some pictures whit your tank iluminated with Hydro grow 6500k.( or send them to my email [email protected])
how the plants are growing - the green ones and the red ones.
10x


----------



## Greg Stephens (Jan 8, 2011)

BogdanHojbota said:


> doubleott05 - thanks for the info. I will search the reviews. i have seen on their site a couple of pictures with an aquarium iluminated whit 2*150w 6700k , but i don't like the colors, seems to washed
> 
> Greg , can you post some pictures whit your tank iluminated with Hydro grow 6500k.( or send them to my email [email protected])
> how the plants are growing - the green ones and the red ones.
> 10x





















Keep in mind the bulbs take a little time to burn in for the color to stabilize.
In the pics above the bulb has been ran about 20 hours.

IMO they are great bulbs with very well rounded color.


----------



## aqu123 (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, nice shots! Greg Stephens, thanks


----------

